# Anyone ever work for one stop maintenance



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

After all the horror stories I've heard about maintenance companies, I went on a call for one stop maintenance to the mall. I got the call at 3:30 and was close so I said what the hey. I wonder if I'll get paid now, the terms are net 30. I'll repose on this thread when I (and if) I get paid.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Property maintenance places are a pain in the Azz but you will get paid
Someday that is. had some as early as 28 days one took a year.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I dont care for homeowners Ins plans, or maintance plans. Pain in the bum. I tell them pay me, and take it up with the Insurance companys.
( add 30 mins to them time for phone time to the maintanance company).


----------



## aadams (Oct 1, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> After all the horror stories I've heard about maintenance companies, I went on a call for one stop maintenance to the mall. I got the call at 3:30 and was close so I said what the hey. I wonder if I'll get paid now, the terms are net 30. I'll repose on this thread when I (and if) I get paid.


Did you get a contact number to call and did you call to let them know you were on the way? Would of been easier to find out they were closed when no one was answering phone. Before I go on any job I call first to let know I am on the way if no answer I don't go. I would also called the maintenance company back and advise them and if they wanted me to stiil go. I would tell them they will be billed for a service charge.


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

aadams said:


> Did you get a contact number to call and did you call to let them know you were on the way? Would of been easier to find out they were closed when no one was answering phone. Before I go on any job I call first to let know I am on the way if no answer I don't go. I would also called the maintenance company back and advise them and if they wanted me to stiil go. I would tell them they will be billed for a service charge.


Re-read the original post. They weren't closed, he said he was close.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When I've worked for them in the past, I always had a NTE (not to exceed) amount, I had to call their number when I arrived at job, call again when done, had to get store manager to sign my invoice and put company stamp on another peice of paper I had with me, so yes it was a couple of extra steps. I worked for a company at the time so I don't know if or when the plumbing company was paid. But like many commercial accounts, you just have to wait to be paid. Sometimes 30 days.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, I got my check yesterday. They did short pay it by $10 for whatever reason.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> Well, I got my check yesterday. They did short pay it by $10 for whatever reason.


One the paper work they give you there is a DNE (Do Not Exceed) price, if you go over it even for a buck they will not pay the difference unless you get approval first. Also when you do call them about an increase in the DNE tell them you want the updated paperwork faxed or e-mailed to you.

We been dealing with many different maintenance companies over the last 10 years. Some are ok, others are out right no good.


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

*On the phone with them now!*

They are in a panic trying to get a cross connection done by the end of the year (and yes, it is 2 PM on 12/30!). Told them we could do it next week but would not submit it to the county until we are paid. They are bumping it up to a mangers manager right now and will call back.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I have done work for 2 maintenance companies that pays me with a credit card the same day.. all i do is called them the moment i fax / email the invoice :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

What are the name of the maintenance companies you are working for?


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I did one job for 1stop, never got paid.


----------

